# PHP/HTML editor i XCode?



## 3mors (Nov 14, 2003)

I use BBEdit to dev in PHP/HTML/JS/MySQL languages, but I'd like to know if there's a similar text-editor with sintax highlighting on XCode Tools.

Do u know?


----------



## Pengu (Nov 14, 2003)

You can use the Project Builder/XCode text editor to edit PHP files, it supports the correct syntax highlighting i beleive. but i tried it (PB) and didnt find any reason to switch from BBEdit. BBEdit is smaller, lighter and aimed more at this sort of thing. PB is aimed at building projects, in "traditional" languages, not web scripts.


----------



## octane (Dec 7, 2003)

Pengu said:
			
		

> You can use the Project Builder/XCode text editor to edit PHP files, it supports the correct syntax highlighting i beleive. but i tried it (PB) and didnt find any reason to switch from BBEdit. BBEdit is smaller, lighter and aimed more at this sort of thing. PB is aimed at building projects, in "traditional" languages, not web scripts.



Well I found BBEdit not as good as Project Builder. I like to see a list of project files. BBEdit supports this, but it's a clunky list. Project Builder has a proper project list with proper project controls, plus there's plenty of other tools, besides.

If you're serious about developing, you're going to want to setup a CVS server on your mac. In fairness - and please tell me if I'm wrong - BBEdit _does_ support CVS, but I've never tried it out.

Personally, I use BBEdit Lite for building up and editing .sql, .css scripts, but not so much php these days...


----------

